# Adobe Illustrator: Error 16. What to do about It?



## EricTate086 (Sep 24, 2015)

I downloaded Illustrator CS6, I followed the instructions correctly. The application loads and works great for a day. Then, when I try to reopen the next day I either get *Adobe Error:1 or Error:16. *
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Are you running LR 2.7? and a 32bit OS?  What version of Adobe Illustrator are you running?   Are they compatible?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2015)

This is a Lightroom forum.  Try the Illustrator forum: https://forums.adobe.com/community/illustrator


----------

